# Emergency tinder for fire starting



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Due to a recent experience where I discovered that I couldn't even light a birthday candle with my EDC, I now have matches on me 24/7. But what would I use for tinder? Well, I've always got my wallet and a few dollars.

Does US currency burn well? I hate to waste money if one of you guys already knows.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Things you already use may work...
- Dryer lint soaked in paraffin or candle wax is good.
- I have learned that hand cleaner gel turns pine cones into perfect charcoal starter. I have not bought starter fluid in years.
- I also harvest pine sap from nearby trees, boil the sap in an altoids can and soak my wooden coffee stirrers in it.

You probably don't have lemon grass in Western PA, but I recently discovered that a pile of dried lemon grass about 2ft wide and 2 ft tall will burn and be burn-out in about 30 seconds. WooHoo that was fun!... [a-hem]... I might save some for later when the tropical storms come in July.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes money burns, it's linen.

Tampons make easy quick tinder.

Cotton, lint, duct tape,


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Though my wife thinks I'm crazy I have one gallon zip lock bags of dryer lint saved!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, money burns. Is there a technique? Cut it into thin strips and pile it up? Light it like Slippy lights his cigars? If all I have are hundreds, I don't want to make a mistake, you know. LOL.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

FYI Burning money is illegal.



> Specifically, this is a violation of Title 18, Section 333 of the United States Code, which says that "whoever mutilates, cuts, disfigures, perforates, unites or cements together, or does any other thing to any bank bill, draft, note, or other evidence of debt issued by any national banking association, Federal Reserve Bank, or Federal Reserve System, with intent to render such item(s) unfit to be reissued, shall be fined not more than $100 or imprisoned not more than six months, or both." The law is enforced by the Secret Service.


Is it a crime to burn money? - Business - Answer Desk | NBC News


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Though my wife thinks I'm crazy I have one gallon zip lock bags of dryer lint saved!


I saved that stuff like a mad man for a year. You would be surprised how much you get. Tried to light a fire at the cabin when it was -14 outside and the lint failed me - BIG TIME! Dipped a paper towel in olive oil and it worked great. When I got home I threw the rest of the lint in the chimenea and started to burn it up to get rid of it. Several fires later, there was still a ball of lint in the back of the chim, and if you pulled it out and pulled it apart, you would find fresh unburned virgin lint in the middle. It needs something else to make it work. Maybe vasaline? I dunno, but I'm not going to bet my nards on a pile of dryer lint ever again.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Petroleum jelly smeared cotton balls stuffed loosely into 35mm film containers. Twisted newspaper strips soaked in paraffin wax burns a long time and will even start wet tinder (Thank you, Girl Scouts!).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Due to a recent experience where I discovered that I couldn't even light a birthday candle with my EDC, I now have matches on me 24/7. But what would I use for tinder? Well, I've always got my wallet and a few dollars.
> 
> Does US currency burn well? I hate to waste money if one of you guys already knows.


What did you carry in your EDC that won't light a candle but matches will?

I always have a Bic lighter or two and in cold weather (< 10o F) go to the matches as the Bics don't work well.

A couple of 4" chunks of dinner candles work for light and you can always shave of some wax on to some fluffy material you can find outside (dry grass, punky wood, cattail heads, etc).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If you have your EDC knife on you you can scrape it along your jeans and you'll get little fibers that burn really well. Also check your pockets, most pants pockets that have been washed a few times should have some balled lint and strings. Should work in a pinch.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're really without tinder, cut a pocket out of your slacks.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

If you dont know how to find tinder in an emergency....and are setting out to find something to carry, try a section of 15 minute road flare

Burns like a shingle factory, and its no different than saving dryer lint or vaseline soaked cotton balls. If you have to carry something, why improvise?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If you have your EDC knife on you you can scrape it along your jeans and you'll get little fibers that burn really well. *Also check your pockets, most pants pockets that have been washed a few times should have some balled lint and strings.* Should work in a pinch.


To this I'll add that if you wear cotton briefs/boxer briefs, an ungodly amount of lint accumulates in that 'pouch' area. Laugh if you will but ... it's true.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Since you are trying to start a fire, I will assume that you have gathered a large pile of wood. It it is wet then look through it to find some pitch wood. Strip the bark and quarter the pieces until you have a small bundle of pieces about the size of match sticks. You can light these - even wet - and they will burn long enough to start other tinder burning. Then you just keep upping the size of the tinder until you have a well burning fire.
Fire needs three things to keep going; Fuel, air, and heat. Don't smother your fire by putting a bunch of stuff that doesn't burn quickly. Keep the air flowing in the direction of the fuel you want to burn.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Paul, you need to do a podcast or some such thing. Your "life" knowledge is invaluable and quite frankly, humbling.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I just grew up back-packing in the Olympic rainforest and the Western Cascades. Dry wood is hard to find, even in the middle of the summer.
I must admit, I sometimes cheated by using "better living through chemistry" when it came to getting a fire going but that was after I learned to start fires with wet wood.

I learned early on that you never have time to gather wood after you start a fire so always get more than you will need. (you will end up gathering more anyway but you can try to collect more than you need)

Thank you for your kind words - I guess 64 years has given me some time to collect useful stuff as well as all the "useless" trivia that my head is full of.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As long as I have my white tee shirt on (which is kinda 365/24/7), . . . I have enough tinder to start at least a half dozen fires.

It is mostly cotton, . . . tears easily, . . . the edges catch fire rather quickly, . . . and with the pocket knife and shaving flint starter I carry in my left pocket 24/7, . . . I can play firebug almost anywhere.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Deodorent is a fair fire starter if that's all you have. It' usually just some perfume, parafiin, and alcohol. It won;t start a fire like magnesium or white fuel, but in a pinch it gives a cold flame similar to those flame pellets you can buy.

I've been told that hair is good too, but since I don't have any I have not tried that technique myself.
If you have a knife, you can shave dead branches, get down past the wet surface, then use the saw-toothed edge of your knife to create sawdust.


One interesting way to do it is the old-school way and carry gassified charcoal from your last fire. You take a tin can, stuff small pieces of wood into it, close it except for a little hole for the smoke to leak out. Set the can in the fire until the smoke stops coming out of the hole, and you should have gassified charcoal, good for starting a fire or making gun powder. In the old days they'd carry a can of charcoal to the next camp site in case it was too wet to start a fire. I am told that it works with paper as well.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Charcoal, charcloth (a great use for that T-shirt) and charpaper will begin a coal very easily. It can also be used in a "fire piston" but you need to prepare your fire bed with dry tinder to make it into a fire. scraping away the wet outer layers of damp dead wood is a great way to get to the dry wood inside but it is time consuming. If you are going to be moving through a wet area learn to take some pitch wood with you or soak some soft pine, or pressboard in melted wax until it won't absorb any more. Use old candles or paraffin in a double boiler (fire hazard - beware!) I used to carry 1x1x1/2" squares to start fires fast. The squares produce enough heat to dry small tinder and get it burning so you can add larger pieces. (I have also been known to carry powdered sawdust and saltpeter mixed three parts saltpeter to one part sawdust by volume) That will ignite and burn underwater. I kept it in plastic pill bottles and used a tablespoon at a time. It burns fast, but very hot! 
Hint: you can make little tablets with it by adding wax that is just warm enough to mix into it. (Don't use wax that is melted over the stove - the heat can make it burst into flame) As always mix it in small quantities at a time. that way you are not likely to get hurt if it goes wrong.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Surprised no one has mentioned white birch bark. If I am moving through an area of birch I will take off large patches that get used as mats for my camp and I can peel off pieces to start my fires. I don't girdle the tree, just the loose pieces sloughing off. 

If I have excess when I finish my camp, Before I leave I put a stash of dry wood ( tinder, squaw wood) on a couple of large limbs off the ground and cover it with the birch bark as a roof. I have come back to these caches two years later and found VERY dry wood and tinder ready to go. It pays to put some brush over the cache as a few of these have been found by raiders/pirates.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I take cotton balls and stretch them out, usually about a 1" x 1" square, soak a bunch in the ladies nail polish remover. Seal it in an old pill container. In my INCH bag I have a container of that and two quick fire starter squares.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

It's hard to beat just plain old dryer lint!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Quick tip from a smoker who uses bic lighters regularly. 
If it's too cold for the bic, rub it between your hands like you are warming your hands. This heats it up enough to get it working, also, if you know you are about to use it, put it in your armpit, or in your underwear. It'll work just fine.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Another quick tip to people using drier lint. Make sure the lint is from cotton fabric only. The polyester lint isn't worth a d**n.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> What did you carry in your EDC that won't light a candle but matches will?


Sorry for the delayed response, MadTrapper. That was the problem. I didn't have anything to light anything with.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Starting a fire can be harder than one thinks - great thread! I put my check marks on wet fire, cotton balls and jelly, lint and hand sanitizer or jelly. All almost free. And a fire can literally save your life. You should have fire capabilities on all bags and redundantly so.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Roaddawg said:


> It's hard to beat just plain old dryer lint!


Been there, done that - hated it. Couldn't get it to light with a bic lighter and when it did catch fire is smelled like burning hair and skin. Mostly the cotton fibers burned while the synthetic fibers just melted into a hot gooey fire retardant blob.

Based on a few failures with dryer lint, I ripped it all out of my bags and started carrying cotton balls. They are the cleaner, better, 100% cotton version of dryer lint.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Though my wife thinks I'm crazy I have one gallon zip lock bags of dryer lint saved!


So do I! But after watching be use just a little of that lint along w/ my fire steel to light the fire in my wood stove, she's now a convert.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I save the dryer lint and TP rolls. When I use one, I put vaseline in the TP roll, and then shove the lint in. Works great.
I keep several like that in a zip lock bag, in a backpack.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

This and a BIC lighter is what you want to light even damp tinder.
Amazon.com: Esbit 1300 Degree Smokeless Solid Fuel Cubes for Backpacking, Camping and Hobby - 12 Pieces Each 14g

They also come in a smaller size but the larger size burns about 12 minutes which on it's own can heat 2 cups of water and does a dandy job lighting even small damp sticks. 12 per box so toss 6 in your bag and guarantee starting a fire with very little weight and size. This is what the US military uses.

Screw the flint and steel and cramping up on your hands and knees with your butt up in the air like some prison porn movie trying to blow that tiny spark to life. Grab a pack of these and a lighter. Even the Marlboro Man used a match or lighter, He didn't try to light up with a flint and steel.

Buy a few BICs and sit like a man when you light your fire.

If you insist on cramping over with a flint and steel with your ass in the air blowing for all you are worth I know a few Good Buddies who would LOVE 2 meet U.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Better living through chemistry! 1 part sugar and 5 parts salt peter and 4 parts denatured alcohol. Mix the sugar and salt peter with a mortar and pestle until it is a fine powder. Stir in the alcohol and mix until it forms a paste. Spread into thin squares about 1 1/2 inch by 1 1/2 inch by 1/8 inch thick. Dry on wax paper and pack into aluminum foil envelopes. To use remove half the foil and place this on top of your "log cabin" fire set with fine tinder on top of it. Strike it with a spark from your steel or light the tinder with a match. It will start a fire!

Powdered aluminum mixed in with plaster of paris to form a small brick. in the center of the top of the brick form a hole half way through the brick and use the mixture above to fill the hole. To use, light the mixture in the hole and move back. This will start a fire using steel!

3/4" particle board cut into 1" x 2" pieces. Soak the pieces in melted paraffin until they won't absorb any more wax. These are harder to ignite but they make a good base for a fire with wet wood. They burn very hot and last about 12 minutes.


----------



## NotSoSureAbout (Jul 16, 2015)

I've actually got several alternatives myself. 
I have a bunch of waterproof matches in an old spice glass. Wrap the upper part of the match in some tissue and dip it in melted candlewax (the whole match. First the end with the tissue and then the other).
Dryerlint/cotton with petroleum jelly or candlewax.
Hand sanitizer - several bottles. Works well with cotton (cottonballs, t-shirts, tissue)
Tissues, just ordinary tissues.
Firesteel. This is SO great! My father bought one when I was 12 and taught me and my brother how to use it. So simple with a bit of practise!

And "renewable" sources: white birch bark, pinecones, dried moss, dry leaves etc.

My father also told me that the native people of Norway could light a fire even if the wood was soaked, if they only had something dry like white birch bark to start with. The trick is to use short sticks (no longer than 20cm and no wider than 5-6cm) and light the fire in the middle of these sticks. That way, the fire will boil the water out. I have never tried this myself, but it is my next project when it comes to starting a campfire.

~Alex


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent post Alex.



NotSoSureAbout said:


> I've actually got several alternatives myself.
> I have a bunch of waterproof matches in an old spice glass. Wrap the upper part of the match in some tissue and dip it in melted candlewax (the whole match. First the end with the tissue and then the other).
> Dryerlint/cotton with petroleum jelly or candlewax.
> Hand sanitizer - several bottles. Works well with cotton (cottonballs, t-shirts, tissue)
> ...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Find a pine tree, break a piece of the sap off. It will catch fire easily. Wood really wet break off a few pieces of sap.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Your experience with dryer lint has me stumped. On 1 hand, I know you are telling the truth. On the other hand, my own experience shows me that dryer lint worked great for me. I wonder what the difference could be.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Your experience with dryer lint has me stumped. On 1 hand, I know you are telling the truth. On the other hand, my own experience shows me that dryer lint worked great for me. I wonder what the difference could be.


Like others have said, it's probably the type of fabric that the lint was generated from. Almost 100% of my clothes are cotton. I work from home, so I mostly wear Jeans and t-shirts. However, if your clothing includes a higher amount of synthetic materials then I suppose your lint would be less conducive to quick ignition.


----------



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

I used an old pill case wrapped it in paracord (about 5 ft if I'm not mistaking) and added the shackle to attach to keys or zipper of BOB. Inside about 5 to 6 cotton balls dipped in Vaseline then wrapped with another dry layer of cotton. Each burns for about 5 mins long enough to start your fire.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> FYI Burning money is illegal.
> 
> Is it a crime to burn money? - Business - Answer Desk | NBC News


After law enforcement is out of the picture and the dollar is not worth anything (any your freezing your ass off), burning money is still an option.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

#0000 Steel Wool and either a flint/steel or a 9V battery. Shredded hemp rope (my old boy scout trick), thin wood slivers, dryer lint, char cloth from old jeans. All of these can be stored in used pill bottles.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If you have your EDC knife on you you can scrape it along your jeans and you'll get little fibers that burn really well. Also check your pockets, most pants pockets that have been washed a few times should have some balled lint and strings. Should work in a pinch.


^^this


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Been there, done that - hated it. Couldn't get it to light with a bic lighter and when it did catch fire is smelled like burning hair and skin. Mostly the cotton fibers burned while the synthetic fibers just melted into a hot gooey fire retardant blob.
> 
> Based on a few failures with dryer lint, I ripped it all out of my bags and started carrying cotton balls. They are the cleaner, better, 100% cotton version of dryer lint.


Did some experimenting with dryer lint vs cotton ball. Cotton balls are no doubt the ticket to catch a spark from flint steel. The dryer lint of mixed clothes was difficult at best to light with a single strike of the flint. Cotton balls (dry with no petroleum jelly) lit every single time with one strike of the flint steel.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Did some experimenting with dryer lint vs cotton ball. Cotton balls are no doubt the ticket to catch a spark from flint steel. The dryer lint of mixed clothes was difficult at best to light with a single strike of the flint. Cotton balls dry lit every single time with one strike of the flint steel.


cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly..always lights, nice flame. i keep it in a little ziplock bag with my ferro rod


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepp(g)er said:


> cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly..always lights, nice flame. i keep it in a little ziplock bag with my ferro rod


I found the jelly was not needed if the proper tinder was acquired. A simple dry cotton ball shredded worked great based on my own un scientific experiments. The jelly made them burn longer but its messy too. I found I didn't need the jelly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> I found the jelly was not needed if the proper tinder was acquired. A simple dry cotton ball shredded worked great based on my own un scientific experiments. The jelly made them burn longer but its messy too. I found I didn't need the jelly.


I missed the first part of this thread, are we talking about what I think we're talking about? :encouragement:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I missed the first part of this thread, are we talking about what I think we're talking about? :encouragement:


LOL hope so !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> LOL hope so !


Excellent,

I've found that proper manipulation prior to using the rod will allow for a jelly free experience. The angle and the rythem of the rod should be such that when ignition begins, it quickly results in combustion.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent,
> 
> I've found that proper manipulation prior to using the rod will allow for a jelly free experience. The angle and the rythem of the rod should be such that when ignition begins, it quickly results in combustion.


epic


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepp(g)er said:


> epic


Its always a bonus if the tinder is neatly shaved.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent,
> 
> I've found that proper manipulation prior to using the rod will allow for a jelly free experience. The angle and the rythem of the rod should be such that when ignition begins, it quickly results in combustion.


Friction alone usually lights my fire. I've noticed though if I'm with a partner my technique tends to rub them the wrong way.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A plastic soda straw with Vaseline soaked cotton from cotton balls is the way I've set up my fire lighting tinder. 

I pack a short length of the straw (2-3 inches) with tinder then seal the straw ends by using needle nose pliers and a bic lighter. Sealing the ends of the straw keeps the Vaseline from getting onto other items in my kit and the fire starter can either be used in one shot or resealed after small amounts have been used.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good thread.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Excellent,
> 
> I've found that proper manipulation prior to using the rod will allow for a jelly free experience. The angle and the rythem of the rod should be such that when ignition begins, it quickly results in combustion.


In my experience, the prior manipulation is always too rushed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> In my experience, the prior manipulation is always too rushed.


That's when you have to get down real close, cup the nicely shaven tinder in your hands and slow down. Just lightly blow on the tinder as it starts to get hot.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> That's when you have to get down real close, cup the nicely shaven tinder in your hands and slow down. Just lightly blow on the tinder as it starts to get hot.


LOL
YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! That is a great description of your technique!! I am definitely going to pass this information a long!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> LOL
> YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! That is a great description of your technique!! I am definitely going to pass this information a long!!


And that's how you start a fire preppers.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

cotton balls + vaseline + pencil shavings stored in a skoal can


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes good technique is indispensable, you won't get the desired combustion without using proper techniques.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Like Slippy said proper prior planning is paramount to prevent piss poor performance. The other thing to remember is to prepare your lay as well. Make sure there is nothing to get in the way of your fire lay and no distractions. You need to have a good bed prepared or you won't get ignition. Also when using the drill technique it's important to be firm but gentle. The last thing you want is a broken drill that just crumples in half on your bed.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting recent discoveries. 
1. Pet hair makes dryer lint useless.
2. You don't have to punch a hole in your altoids tin to make char cloth.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork (Jul 2, 2015)

Cotton Balls saturated with vasoline. 

Cheap, easy to do, light weight, waterproof, easily starts with a ferro rod. IMO, no real need to have anything else. However, I do have char cloth, trioxane tabs, dryer lint, etc, etc. What can I say I am a prepper.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Also, lint saturated with pet hair, does NOT make good char.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

C4 explosive can be used as a fire starter if you cut it into pieces about an inch cube. Like my brother the major said - don't stamp it out with your foot.


----------



## Riot (Feb 1, 2014)

At home to light a fire for my boys to roast hot dog I use dryer lent. Instead of throwing it away I put it in an old coffee can. The lent catches fire quick and easy.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> Though my wife thinks I'm crazy I have one gallon zip lock bags of dryer lint saved!


My wife also saves all of our dryer lint too. Dryer lint stuffed in cardboard tp rolls works great.


hawgrider said:


> FYI Burning money is illegal.
> 
> Is it a crime to burn money? - Business - Answer Desk | NBC News


If the shtf, I'm not going to care what's "legal"


----------

